# First oil change yesterday



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Do all filters come with a new o ring?


Yeah, the Purolator I used came with one too.

My oil filter cap was dry when I removed it, but I did make the mistake of not opening it or pulling the oil stick before loosening the plug. Now I know not to do that anymore...and won't be doing the recall on my shield.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

One thing I do when removing the filter is use a small bag that my daily paper comes in and grab the filter from the housing like it's dog poop. Keeps your hands clean and oil drips (if any) to a minimum.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, my MityVac won't work unless either the filter housing or the fill cap gets undone. 

I'd run no more than 8000 miles or 20% on the oil life monitor to err on the safe side with the 1.4T. That's what my two oil analyses, one at 7000 miles and 30% OLM and the other at 9000 miles and 10% OLM, revealed. 10% OLM was a little too long, even on full synthetic dexos1 oil.


----------

